# X Ring's get huge or die trying journal



## X Ring (Mar 23, 2005)

Now that I am unemployed I have more time to spend here on IM. 

Little backround:  Did Twin Peak's TP PT program April 04- July 04 where i learned how to eat a bit better.  Since then I have been doing a one body part/day routine.  I was about 243 May 04 with ~18-20% BF.  Now I am 214ish and a lot less body fat (maybe 11%) but i am also weak.  

Since I graduated college almost 2 years ago now, my lifts have gone down or stayed the same.  That is not a good thing.  The goal from here on out is to get stronger and bigger, while having a body looks good to me, and maybe some hot females.  That means lots of LBM and no more fat than I have now, preferably less.  

I am going to _Punta Cana, Dominican Republic May 28- June 4_ so it is my short term goal to look good for that 
Long term goals (say before July 4th) is to bring my lift back to my old maxes
*-bench: 315 x 3 reps, 275x8
     -deadlift:  515 x 1 rep, 455x 8
     -Legs:* heavy ( Dont know just how heavy I will go with squats as I have pretty severe scoliosis, and S shaped curve of 43 and 47 degrees which causes some back problems for me)

I will get some measurements up soon.

*Workout:*  I plan on doing a personally modified verson of P/RR/S which may look more like P/RR/P/S especially when I do some PH/PS.  Any comments on this are welcome.

*Diet:*  I dont do that low/ no carb BS mostly b/c I enjoy carbs.  So I just try to keep my diet relatively clean and  lean.  Protein will be 200 - 300 g/day (300 maybe wishful thinking)  and calories will be ~3000-3600/day depending on what I am doing and what my bf % is doing.  If I can eat more than that and not put on fat I will.  Basically a slow, relatively clean bulk.

*Supplements*:  Micronized Creatine (5-7 g/day) and TwinLab MultiVitamin (1-2 capsules/day) indefinitely.
Now this is where I need help    (yes I read up around here just need some input)
I have plenty of M1t (probably too much) some 4 ad.  I would like to run a decent cycle of this.  I have never done a real PH/PS cycle.  I did take Animal Stak twice but that was before I knew any better.  I know M1t is strong for a first go at it but that is what i have.  
Current plan is to get some nolva and maybe some Anabolic Matrix Rx (both for PCT) then start so I can finish by the time I go on to the Dominican (5/28), if not i will do it after that trip.

Week 1: 5 mg M1t, 300 mg 4ad /day
Week 2: 10 mg M1t, 400 mg 4ad /day
Week 3: 10-15 mg M1t, 400 mg 4ad /day
Week 4: 15 mg M1t, 500 mg 4ad (if I have enough 4ad)/ day

Week 5-6: 40 mg Nolvadex, 5 capsules Anabolic Matrix Rx? /day 
Week 7: 30 mg Nolva, 5 capsules of Anabolic Matrix Rx /day
Week 8: 20 mg Nolva, 5 capsules of Anabolic Matrix Rx /day

Does this look ok at ~215 lbs.  I only have 2 bottle of 4ad.
Is it worth it to run the Anabolic Matrix Rx (or some other natural Test booster) with Nolva for PCT to help the test levels get back up??  I am pretty nervous about that part.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 23, 2005)

Good luck achieving your goals. Do you deadlift conventional or sumo?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like you got your shit together.  If I were doing it all over again and starting afresh, there isn't a thing I would change about your M1T plan (except maybe to just do an actual AAS Test/DBol cycle).  If you get as many sides to M1T as I do, you'll be ready for just about anything else other steroids might hit you with.  Its a hell of a learning experience.  

Best of luck and don't let the 4AD bloat get too you too bad.  Its a really wet compound, especially at high dosages.  Best thing that ever happened to my libido.  Watch out for strong winds though.

Edit:  One last thing.  I just noticed your aiming for 200-300 in protein.  Not near enough imo.  M1T is a strong enough steroid to produce quite a bit of mass.  Shoot for 2g/lb or a little over even.  You'll be more impressed with the results.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome back bro!


----------



## X Ring (Mar 23, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Good luck achieving your goals. Do you deadlift conventional or sumo?




I always did conventional DL, I started reading one of your many journals and tried sumo and do them about every other time but never heavy, just dont work well for me.   

I am not suppose to be doing deads (or any spine loading lifts) with my scoliosis but it keeps me in better shape and I dont think the doctors really understand my situation.  However, I havent been doing 1 RM, been keeping the reps no lower than 3 or 4.

*Cardinal*
Thanks for you input, very useful.  
I understand M1t is harsh which concerns me but 1) I already have too much (got it when it was legal) 2) I am still living at home at dont want to be shipping illegal stuff to my parent house with my little brother here.
As far as the gains, they concern me too doing this cycle at home.  I should be out of the house into an apt with my GF by july so maybe I will wait until then.
What were some of the sides you experienced?  How was the hair loss?  I think I am starting to thin a bit even at only 23.
The protein intake was a concern on this cycle.  What do you think I should aim for?

*Premier* 
Thanks man, I really like this board, lots of good info and I know more than I need to about explorers


----------



## X Ring (Mar 23, 2005)

*Chest*
5 minute warm up, bike
pull overs:  2 sets X 80lb X 12 reps
Flat Barbell Bench: 225x8, 275x4 (spot on 4), 275x4 (spot on 4), 245x6, 225x7
Incline Dumbbell Bench: 90x8, 100x6, 90x8, 90x7
Decline Hammer Strength: 220x10, 280x 5 x 2 sets, 220x8
Cable Flies: 10x10, 10x9, 8x11, 8x10

215 lbs

Typical chest day as of past few months, pretty weak, crappy


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd shoot for 2g/lb.  Shoot for a bit more if you don't think you will be able to consistently hit 2g/lb.  That is a pretty standard amount for a roid cycle.  Can't hardly go wrong with that.

Cramping was really bad for me and that was the most noticable side effect.  I did get a laundry list of them though.  I can't log onto anabolicminds but if you check in the cycle info section, you can find an old journal of mine that is quite detailed and I list everything that happened to me each day on that cycle.  Might be worth checking out and there are lots more good cycles that people run you might want to read up on over there too.  

Hair loss was moderate but it all grew back.  Test is a lot harder on my hair than M1T.

If you end up waiting until July, consider running M1T as a kickstart to a simple 10 week test only cycle if you wan to keep the cost super low.  Test enanthate is about as cheap as you can get for the results obtained.  Just something to think about.  Your current plan is good.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 23, 2005)

I will shoot for 2 g/lb, which I would like all the time just dont know if it is something I can maintain indefinitely.  During they cycle I will keep it around there.
I will definitely get over to Anabolicminds soon and read up.  Being my first cycle I think I will just stick with the m1t and 4ad even if I run it in July.   That was it will be a bit shorter and I will have some m1t left over for another cycle.

What do you guys think about a PCT with Nolvadex and Anabolic Matrix Rx?  The AM isnt exactly cheap at the recommended dose of 5-6 caps a day for 30 days.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 23, 2005)

If you wanted something cheaper, you could run ephedrine as an anti-catabolic agent.  Or if you wanted to spend maybe a tad bit more and run its big brother clen, you could try that.  I personally love using ephedrine during pct, but don't get good results with clen.  E HCl is a fantastic pre-workout stimulant, keeps me gaining strength and allows me to eat more than I could otherwise without gaining extra fat.  All for about 7 bucks a bottle.

One other thing.  Nowhere in your initial post did I see milk thistle listed as a supplement.  I assume this is an oversight and you plan on running it throughout your cycle and during pct for as long as needed.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 24, 2005)

I gotta see how much I can work to get some money.  If I can afford the Anabolic Matrix Rx I will get it, if not, I may just use ephedrine.  
E HCl may be good to help my appetite as I read M1t might suppress it and give me a little extra boost.
No I dont have any milk thistle and I forgot to mention that, I read a lot about it a while ago and I will get some before I start.  Thanks for the reminder.  You say as long as needed during PCT, are there signs that say you have run it long enough or do you just run it until the end of your PCT

However what I am going to use might change b/c even the m1t and 4ad are going to give me gains that will have my brother and father knowing something is up as I lift with them reguarly.  Might have to move out to feel ok about doing this


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome back. That's quite the transformation from 243 to 214.  Good luck with the new goals.  And of course you'll be posting pics from the vacation, right?


----------



## X Ring (Mar 24, 2005)

I will probably hit the gym later I have been up since 4 AM plowing and shoveling this heavy ass snow and after I am dont here I am going to bed.

Hopefully legs today depending on how my back/ass feels after my tumble this past weekend.

On a postive not my diet has been pretty damn good, pretty low fat high protein, no processed crap, and aside from the glass of white cranberry juice nothing in the way of sweets


----------



## X Ring (Mar 24, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Welcome back. That's quite the transformation from 243 to 214.  Good luck with the new goals.  And of course you'll be posting pics from the vacation, right?




Thanks Capt.  Yeah I was a little strong definitely at 243 but way to fat.  Lost lots of fat and unfortunately some muscle.  Currently I am looking to gain mass a bit slower to avoid adding fat, it all happened pretty quick last time.  

I will absolutely be posting pictures from my vacation.  Probably some of myself too when I do my measurements just so I have something too look back at.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 24, 2005)

The only sure fire way to know if you need M1T and how long to run it is to get bloodwork done during the cycle and/or after pct is over.  Get a metabolic panel and check your liver values, ALT, AST, GGT, etc. if I have the letters correct.

If you are really concerned about liver protectants, you can of course grab some NAC and ALA or rala to go along with the milk thistle.

One other thing.  I couldn't tell what you meant by ephedrine helping your appetite.  It does suppress appetite but definitely in a far different manner than M1T does fyi.  It allows me to magically keep calories in the 3500-4500 range I tend to use in pct.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 24, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> The only sure fire way to know if you need M1T and how long to run it is to get bloodwork done during the cycle and/or after pct is over.  Get a metabolic panel and check your liver values, ALT, AST, GGT, etc. if I have the letters correct.
> 
> If you are really concerned about liver protectants, you can of course grab some NAC and ALA or rala to go along with the milk thistle.
> 
> One other thing.  I couldn't tell what you meant by ephedrine helping your appetite.  It does suppress appetite but definitely in a far different manner than M1T does fyi.  It allows me to magically keep calories in the 3500-4500 range I tend to use in pct.



Ahh that was a nice nap  

OK I have to get some bloodwork done anyway, for my physical so I will just make sure they run what I need then get another screen done later.  I say this now but I may not do it. I know you are suppose to and a lot of people never do it and should.

I have some ALA I got free when I bought some creatine a while back I was saving for the M1t, so i will run that with the milk thistle.

I dont know what I meant about the ephedrine either, I think it was the lack of sleep talking so for now just ignore that.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey X Ring, I am starting back up M1T today. I am going to be running 15-20mg of M1T and 50mcg Cytomel for 6 weeks, followed up with some Nolva. I am trying to decide whether I should go with 15mg for 6 weeks or 20mg for 4.5 weeks. What do you think?


----------



## X Ring (Mar 24, 2005)

I just replied to your other thread before I got to this one.  3-4 weeks seems max as far as being effecient and safe


----------



## X Ring (Mar 25, 2005)

Been eating alright, had pasta last night after I did legs.  Probably shouldnt have eatten that much or that late.

*Legs 3/24*

5 min bike warmup
Squats
-135*15
-225*11
-315*8
-315*7
-315*8
-225*9

SLDL
-135*12 (on 3" or 4" platform)
-225*10 (platform)
-315*4 (platform)
-315*6 (no platform)
-315*3    (no platform)
-225*8 (platform)

Squat Press 
-6 plates*15
-8 plates*12
-8 plates*13
-8 plates*11
-6 plates*14
EDIT: those are plates/side

Kneeling single leg curls
-90*8*3 sets /leg

Donkey Calf Raise
-400*25* 2 sets


Not a great w/o pretty weak, one of my goals is to get my legs to be a lot stronger.  I think this will help my back problems and it will make me happier when regular jeans dont fit like back in the day


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

Great leg strength X Ring, 315 for sets on squats is really impressive. How deep are you going? SLDL strength looks good, too. What do you mean off a platform?


----------



## X Ring (Mar 25, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Great leg strength X Ring, 315 for sets on squats is really impressive. How deep are you going? SLDL strength looks good, too. What do you mean off a platform?




315 is just to parallel.  I would like to be get going at least a little deeper even at 315.  135 and 225 are pretty deep.  With my messed up back I dont want to be doing low reps, mostly stay over 4 and always deep, putting more stress on my quads and less on my spine.  

SLDLs werent great, decent weight but I keep lossing my form with 315 especially on the last set which really pissed me off.  
As far as the platform, it is a reebok plastic thing I guess for step ups or something,  You can stack them but I only used one.  That way I was standing 3 or 4" off the ground giving me more range of motion.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

> As far as the platform, it is a reebok plastic thing I guess for step ups or something, You can stack them but I only used one. That way I was standing 3 or 4" off the ground giving me more range of motion.


They're a great tool for hitting your hamstrings/lower back harder, IMO. I absolutely love doing deadlifts off the platform. I have never done SLDL off a platform, but I can see how it would be very challenging. What is your max deadlift? Or SLDL?


----------



## X Ring (Mar 25, 2005)

I never max on SLDL, a while back I got up to up 365x4 but I doubt I can do that with the strict form I like to keep.  I like using the platform b/c w/o it I dont feel get a worthwhile ROM.  I have also used the platform for doing regular deads which is pretty good for training the bottom of your lift

Deadlifting using conventional style I hit 515x1 almost 2 years ago(in college).  Then about 8  months ago doing the TP PT program I got 455x6.  I really like to get back above 500 again


----------



## X Ring (Mar 25, 2005)

didn't go to the gym today, pretty sore and busy doing bunch of small things.  I will go tomorrow morning to do shoulders and abs,  goodnight folks


----------



## X Ring (Mar 26, 2005)

*Shoulders 3/26*
5 min bike warmup
_* DB Military Press*_
50*12
60*10
70*8
80*7
90*3.5   
80*6
70*8

*Upright BB Rows* (smith machine)
90*10
140*7
140*7
100*8
100*9

*Shrugs*
115*10 DB
125*10 DB
315*12 BB
405*10 BB
405*10 BB
315*10 BB

*Front DB Raise*
50*8/arm
50*9/arm
50*8/arm

* Lateral DB raise *
40*10/arm (3 sets)

*Lateral Machine Raise*
10*10 (2 sets)
10*7

Acceptable shoulder w/o, nothing special
no abs today ran out of time, and my protein a bit low today but will try to make it up later today into tomorrow


----------



## X Ring (Mar 29, 2005)

didnt lift yesterday on easter but I sure did eat plenty    Lots of ham, hard boiled eggs, kielbasa, and maybe some cheese cake and kugule and a little chocolate.  I didnt eat that many sweets, more than I should have but it was easter and now I will eat better.

Yesterday's food intake was pretty clean and high in protein.  w/o was quick b/c I had to fit the gym between errand and a meeting to go over my resume and interview skills.  Which means short RI so weight arent high neither are sets 

*ARMS 3/28*
*Skull Crushers then CG superset*
(85x10+10) *2
105x10+10
125x7+8
145x4+8
125x6+8

_*DIPS*_
(BW+100x6) *2
BW+75 x6
Kinda sucked, usually get more reps in

_*Reverse Cable Pulldowns*_
10x10 *3 sets

_*Standing BB Curls*_
95x10
115x8
135x5
135x4
115x7
95x10 (x 2 sets Flex Curl Style)

*Single Arm Curls*
40x8 x3 sets/arm

Weight: 215 lbs  I cant believe it wasnt more after Easter


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 29, 2005)

> _* DB Military Press*_
> 50*12
> 60*10
> 70*8
> ...


Strength looking a lot like mine bro, keep it up. Whats your PR on seated DB presses? 




> *Upright BB Rows* (smith machine)
> 90*10
> 140*7
> 140*7
> ...


Have you ever done upright rows with a BB? 

Any physique pics, by the way? Your strength is very very close to mine.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 29, 2005)

my PR for military DB press is 90x7.

Yes I have done regular BB rows and I usually do those but there wasnt one available right when I was ready to do them so I just used the smith press

I am going to get some pics but I cant pose for shit.  I need to get measurements and pics for this journal.   My strength on some of these may look close to your lifts but you kill me on the big 3.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 29, 2005)

Kinda of a disjointed w/o today did a lot of rows and little pullups/downs.  Also the numbers got the best of me on the rows.  I went to high in weight and didnt get the reps or the full ROM I really needed. 

*BACK 3/29*
5 min warmup on bike

*Pullups*
BW x 9 (2)
BW+30 x 8 (2)

*Deadlifts*
225x10
315x8
405x5
405x3
455x1
405x3
405x4
315x6 (2)
I think that was it I lots track

*Underhand Bent BB Rows*
225x7 (3)

*Overhand Bent BB Rows*
225x7 (2)
185x8

*DB Row *(on flat bench)
100x10 (3/side)

*Machine Pulldowns*
220x9 (3)

*Underhand Cable Pulldowns*
16x7 (2)

*WG Cable Pulldowns*
14x8

_*Rope Cable Crunches*_
15x15 (4)


Back is pretty much toast.  Did a bunch of sets for deads b/c I had the worst time trying to stay in the zone.  Half way through a set around rep 3 I would just lose it.  No grip problems, still had more in me just crappy lifts on everything above 315.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2005)

Go DBZ!


----------



## X Ring (Mar 30, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Go DBZ!




I love DBZ, a good episode can really get me going for an intense gym session.

Headed to the gym soon for chest maybe I should get some DBZ on the tube, could use a good chest day for a change


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice back workout bro! Pulling 455 for a single isn't bad at all. I see that your goal for deadlifts is 515 for a single. I am sure that your strength will come along soon.  

Where is your weakpoint in deadlifts? Do you have trouble locking out? Right off the floor?


----------



## X Ring (Mar 30, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice back workout bro! Pulling 455 for a single isn't bad at all. I see that your goal for deadlifts is 515 for a single. I am sure that your strength will come along soon.
> 
> Where is your weakpoint in deadlifts? Do you have trouble locking out? Right off the floor?




It isnt bad strength but it isnt what it was or what i want it to be.  

My weak point is just after I get it off the floor. Maybe 2-3" off the floor for about 15" or so.  I have done some deads standing on a box.  Dont know how much they helped, havent done them in a while might start again.  My DL goes up and down in nearly direct correlation to my leg strength.  So with better leg workouts happening I expect to get some better deads


----------



## X Ring (Mar 30, 2005)

WOW I just ate a lot of ham.  Had spiral ham for dinner and some kugel (which was pretty sweet and high in not good carbs).  Rest of the diet was good today.  Plenty of protein just too much ham 

Went back to landscaping today, doing spring clean up all day long which I guess is why my chest w/o sucked a big one, yet again. :  

*Chest 3/30*
4 min bike warm up
*BB Flat Bench*
135x10
185x8
225x7
225x6
275x4 (couldnt move the 5th)
275x3
225x6 (2)

*DB Incline Bench*
90x8
90x7
10x6 (2)
90x7 (2)

*BB Decline Bench*
185x8
235x6 (2)
185x7 (2)

*Standing Cable Flies*
9.5x9 (2)
8x10

weight: 211 lbs   Down 4 lbs from yesterday but I am sure I found those 4 a dinner tonight   

I have had horrendous form as of late on my bench.  My ass is off the seat, I go though cycles like that with bad form then good.  I dont know why it happens and I am stronger when my ass is on the bench.  To keep it there i put my feet up on the pegs which helped some.

Definitely need a new chest w/o


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2005)

X Ring said:
			
		

> I love DBZ, a good episode can really get me going for an intense gym session.
> 
> Headed to the gym soon for chest maybe I should get some DBZ on the tube, could use a good chest day for a change




That was one of the great things about the show for me...
After a good episode, I would always wanna hit the weights hard, and train to be just like them...I knew it was unattainable, but its still nice to try!

I'm glad I found someone who shared the same feelings about it
Regular old DB was good too especially when they trained for their first world fighting matches


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

I used to watch old school DBZ and go to the gym right after   Good times.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 31, 2005)

I first started to watch it when Goku went SS1 which made me a fan and got me lifting hard.  Saw a few of DBGT and it wasnt that great.  I love it when Goku has to fight Vegita, and GoTanks is kickass

No gym today, going to a sports award banquet for the HS rifle team I coach.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2005)

I saw my first episode about 10 or so years ago

Then i didnt see it again until i was in 4th grade, then i started watching it
I have seen every DBZ episode, almost all DB
and they made DBGT gay

But that's because a different guy made DBGT

The guy who made DB/Z was named Akira Toryama, but someone else did GT
so sad...


----------



## X Ring (Apr 2, 2005)

took off thursday and friday.  Did legs today, Im a stupid pussy, we will just leave it at that. heres the w/o
*LEGS 4/2*
5 min eliptical warm up
*Squats*
135x20
225x10
315x5
315x4
225x6
225x9

*SLDL* (Done on 3-4" platform unless noted)
135x12
225x9
315x3
315x2.5
315x8 (w/o platform)
225x12

*Squat Press*
12 platesx12
16 platesx12
20 platesx5
16 platesx8
10 platesx 6 Single leg 
8 plates x 8  Single leg
8 plates x 15 (both legs)

*seated calf raise*
3 plates x 15
5 plates x 12
5 plates x 10
4 plates x 12


----------

